# In light of the FC hearings - new proposals



## Code Neophyte (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been watching the Fire Code hearings off and on today (when the website allows), and since at this point, all occupancies and their exterior premises have been unanimously approved to be sprinklered by the committee, I have a couple of proposals for the 2010 hearings (what else will they debate?  It's agreed that there are no occupancies which should not be sprinklered beginning at zero square feet!):

1.  All trees shall be habitated by no less than two (2) blue jays, for the purpose of deterring the ascendancy of such trees by the feline (cat) species.  Firefighters have incurred numerous needless injuries while rescuing felines from both deciduous and perennial trees, and blue jays have proven to be effective in affecting the decision-making process of cats.

2.   All grocery stores shall provide no less than three (3) fire department vehicle parking spots, for purposes of 3X daily grocery shopping for firefighters.  It is commonly known that firefighters - unlike the balance of the populace - are incapable of pre-planning meals, and must make a minimum of three trips daily to the grocery store to peruse the isles for a minimum of one hour per visit to select the meals which they will prepare on taxpayers' time.  Without close-proximity parking, response time to potential emergency calls is significantly increased by the firefighters/shoppers having to run a great distance to the cart return to securely stow the cart prior to departure.

Of course, I will not be able to attend the hearings next Fall -  Like most code officials, our jurisdiction does not have the required budget to lodge me for 15 days at a cost of $300 / day plus meals and transportation.  I hope someone here can pick up the mantle and carry it forward for me.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

*Code Neo:*

The fire service typically does not rescue cats from trees anymore.  It is rare to see a skeleton of a cat in a tree.

Firefighters are typically instructed to not park in fire lanes since it leaves the public with a bad impression and typically fire service personnel bring in their meals to be cooked and are all about customer service.  I don't recall seeing those proposals being referred to.

I do understand your premise and be sure to check in on Day 2.  It starts at 1000 hrs. with F81 another sprinkler proposal.  BTW, in the Commercial Fire Codes forum there is a link that bypasses the ICC site and you should have no problems getting cut off


----------



## conarb (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

Good thinking Neophyte, but I've always wondered what happens when a cat gets stuck in a tree during shopping hours, I notice that there are always three firefighters, two remain in the truck and one goes in to do the shopping, do the two in the truck immediately "respond", or does one go into the store and get the third, or do both leave and leave the one in the store to take a cab back to the station?

The whole issue of accessibility within firehouses needs to be addressed as well, now that we have multiple sexes in our integrated firehouses, we need separate sleeping and bathing facilities for the male, female, bisexual, and transgender firefighters, with disabled access for all. 

I just saw the good Marshal Burns post before posting, I see the biggest shiniest fire engines you've ever seen up at my local grocery store almost every time I'm there. Wonder what gas mileage they get?


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

While on break today at the law enforcement academy, I witnessed a tennis player across the street sprain her ankle.

Within minutes, a FD ladder truck shows up, with sirens flashing and horns blaring.

Then, two PD guys show up in similar fashion.

After a few minutes, the tennis player is helped to her car and a friend drives her home.

Taxpayers lose again.


----------



## conarb (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

What in the world are you doing Pack, going to police academy?  Are you going for the big pension money too?  Naw, our Pack wouldn't sell his soul to the devil, or would he?


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

CA,

I am ashamed at you.

You know me better than that.

When I graduate from the law enforcement academy, I am going to be leading the charge for the privatization of law enforcement.


----------



## conarb (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

Good for you, I apologize for even thinking that you would sell your soul to government employment, but why did you choose police?  I realize that the police should be privatized, and I guess you figured that building inspection was already well on it's way to privatization, but what about fire?  They are going in the opposite direction, last year I was up in Grants Pass Oregon, their properties were all protected by private fire services, some even owned by insurance companies, they all had little labels on the front identifying the private fire service, some volunteer.  Due to the economy there was no construction going on, finally a saw a real nice expensive new building going up, I asked what it was and my friend told me it was a firehouse, the city was building a firehouse and going to start a municipal fire department!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

I didn't intend any offense to our fire folks (honestly), but those hearings remind me of the baseball "Home Run Contest" or the NBA "Slam Dunk Contest".


----------



## Kearney.200 (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: In light of the FC hearings - new proposals

but now the fire guys will be to busy being traffic engineers to have to park that far from the front door of the store.


----------

